# Medieval Lectures



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

Found this.
Medieval History Lectures: Dr. Lynn H. Nelson | Lectures in Medieval History | Professor Emeritus, Medieval History, University of Kansas | www.vlib.us/medieval

Looking for similar stuff in mp3s.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

Mediaeval Logic and Philosophy


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

Medieval Philosophy


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 29, 2007)

The Teaching Company has some lectures on medieval history and philosophy. Here are some links:

History - Ancient and Medieval Courses

Philosophy and Intellectual History Courses


----------



## Scott (Oct 29, 2007)

These are very good. I get them from the library and, if needed, download them to the iPod for listening (I delete them when done, due to copyright issues). Still, if your local ilbrary does not have them, you can get them through inter-library loan for free.


----------

